# Batson 844



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Fast action 7'

Next build....The Twins.

These rods will be built the same. ( I always have to have two I guess.)

Inshore rods.


Underwraps










The over wrap, To make the tiger stripes...first try.









Cork Grips









Ill post more when finished.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice. Youre just crankin em out now aintcha


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice. The pictures do tiger wraps no justice. Once I did one in person I was amazed how cool they look.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Going for the Scott Thoop tiger wrap, huh? Nice. 

Just a note: when you're wrapping long stretches of thread, it's easier to pack after 10 or 12 wraps, than after the whole thing. I usually pack the wraps with my thumbnail after every 10 or so turns. It helps eliminate gaps in the long section.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks.*

I left some gaps in there on purpose to add another element so to speak I guess. they were small.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dang, i need to come check these out.


----------



## fishnaddict (Nov 6, 2006)

*Tiger wraps*

Ryan,
Could you explain to me how you pulled off the tiger wraps, I like that a lot.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The tiger wraps are pretty easy, but they have to be done a certain way. Last months issue of Rod Maker magazine had two articles by the two guys who invented that style of wrap. Scott Throop and Bill Colby. 

You start with 4 threads. You do the underwrap with two different color threads side-by-side. This means you'll be wrapping two threads at once. The thread tension should be fairly light for this wrap. Once you get it wrapped and the ends tied off, you'll burnish those threads really well using short erratic strokes. There are two things you can do at this point. You can either do the overwrap or put a coat of epoxy on the underwrap. The coat of epoxy will add a lot of depth to the holographic effect, although it is not mandatory. The next thing you will do is take the other two threads and wrap them in the **opposite* *direction. You MUST reverse the direction or you'll end up with a spiral wrap that just doesn't look right. One of the overwrap threads you are wrapping is going to be pulled out, so when you get to the end to make your tie off, separate the "sacrificial" thread and wrap and tie off the other thread like you normally would. Once that's is finished, very carefully and evenly start to unwrap the sacrificial thread making sure not to disturb the spacing of the remaining thread. Once you have the thread out you are finished, and can do your finish coat(s) of epoxy/urethane. 

That's it in a nutshell, but I would highly recommend getting that issue of Rod Maker as it goes into great detail on how to do this.

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sounds good to me*

I did it a little different though as Im just learning how to wrap rods myself.

I left the underwraps a little looser then normal to make the burninshing easier. I also left some small spaces here and there to add to the underwraps. I finished it, then wrapped the two threads on top, and unwrapped one. Again, I flex-coated it with a very light coat to keep the threads in place, then I finished the ends. Im not good enough yet to keep the threads to a minimum but Im practicing.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> I did it a little different though as Im just learning how to wrap rods myself.


Still looks good though


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*yep, looks good*

I went ahead and ordered the issue of rod maker, but may mess around while I'm awaiting it's arrival.

One clarification if you will basstardo, when you say the overwraps are done opposite the underwraps, do you mean as in right to left vs. left to right, or that the rod is turned in the opposite direction during the wrap?

Thanks


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Say you have the rod in front of you, butt to the left, tip to the right. You would start your wrap just above the handle going from left to right. Then you would reverse the rod, with the butt on the right and start your wrap in the same spot going to the left. Make sense?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Basically, if you're wrapping on the power wrapper where the rod rotates in a clockwise fashion (when sighting down the blank from the tip to butt, or when looking at the chuck), wrap from left to right for the "underwrap" and then right to left for the "overwrap". Similarly, if you're wrapping from left to right (or vice versa) and turn the rod one way for the underwrap, it should be turned the other way for the overwrap. Does this make sense? If not, google "moire effect" and read up on the optical effect when you have a bunch of uniformly spaced lines superimposed on each other at an angle. It should clear up some of the theory.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

for the clarification. Yeah I use the power wrapper CT, and for a minute I had visions of tearing it apart and reversing the motor and drive to the other end!! 

I'll read up as suggested.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ryan*

You learn how to build rods and your collection is growing? who'd of thunk it. No way I'll be able to match your arsonal now!!!!!!!!! Oh well, I guess you'll let me bum a rod or two Hope you guys catch fish and keep up the good work.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Call*

I got your call yesterday Ward. Ill call you later on.


----------

